# CAUTION: Tub may become slippery



## Tabitha (Nov 15, 2008)

How do you clean up after using a bath bomb or bath oil or other slippery product? I slip on a spa glove (the exfoliating kind) take a small handful of shampoo and run it around & around the tub begining at the top rim & working my way down to the drain making smaller & smaller circles. It takes less than a minute & saves your husband/partner/roomate from  screaming what the (fill in the blank) is in the the (fill in the blank) bathtub that just made me slip & bust my (blankety blank blank)?


----------



## topcat (Nov 15, 2008)

:wink: 

Excellent idea Tabitha and so simple to do!


----------



## carebear (Nov 15, 2008)

I scrub down with a salt bar.  Those puppies last forever and I eventually need to move on to something different so the old ones become like scouring pads for me.


----------



## puddin1970 (Nov 15, 2008)

*slippery tub*

I still love the magic eraser! I think those things rock! Best thing since sliced bread lol


----------



## Deda (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: slippery tub*



			
				puddin1970 said:
			
		

> I still love the magic eraser! I think those things rock! Best thing since sliced bread lol



I'm with you!  I cannot clean my house without one.


----------



## Chay (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm also a big fan of the Magic Eraser but for Tabitha's senario I use a Brillo Pad.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 16, 2008)

> I still love the magic eraser!


In the tub?

W/ the glove & shampoo you don't have to rinse  .

I had not thoght about a salt bar. I may have to try that.


----------



## SoapyScrubs (Nov 16, 2008)

I like to use baking soda to clean the tub & sink in between the  bleachings. However I haven't tried it with the oils in the tub.  I'm still a hard core fan for the magic eraser. I have used it in the tub before with a mild cleaner.


----------



## puddin1970 (Nov 16, 2008)

*tub*

yep I use it in the tub - I have a 4 year old and she gets those crayons for the bath and they leave a ring.  If not that I use the old baking soda and vinigar.  That works good too! Anything that I dont have to scrub - I LOVE! LOL   :?  Plus it works great in the sink area - gets rid of the hairspray gunk lol.  I even use the Aroma Sink Scents in my bathroom - gotta love the clean smell of it!


----------



## Deda (Nov 17, 2008)

I live in a sorta old (1950's) house.  With an ORIGINAL bathroom!  Very retro pink tile and a great big white porcelain tub.  The tubs surface is smooth, but it holds dirt like crazy.  I tried shampoo, soft scrub, scrubbing bubbles, vinegar & baking soda.  Everything.   But that gray shadow never left. Then I heard about extruded melamine foam.  You can buy great big huge sheets at some HVAC supply houses and some music stores.  It's used as insulation.  It's also sold now as Magic Erasers!


----------



## digit (Nov 17, 2008)

After using oils in the tub or shower, I just wipe it down with my towel after I finish drying me. If it is really oily, spritz with vinegar and then wipe it out. I keep a spray bottle in the bathroom as it is my general all around cleaner. Works for me.

Digit


----------



## carebear (Nov 17, 2008)

I WISH I could use Magic Erasers - I cannot handle the feel of them even enough to take the darned things out of the box!  I get shivers and shudder even now just thinking about them.  Simply cannot stand the thougth of the feel...


----------



## mandolyn (Nov 18, 2008)

What's in the Magic Eraser? I mean, is there a cleanser or something?


----------



## Deda (Nov 18, 2008)

mandolyn said:
			
		

> What's in the Magic Eraser? I mean, is there a cleanser or something?



Nope, there is nothing in them.  Just little pieces of melamine foam.  If you can find a supply house that sells it as insulation you can get huge sheets for a few dollars.  Exactly the same thing, way cheaper.


----------



## mandolyn (Nov 19, 2008)

Deda said:
			
		

> mandolyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 8) Coooooool. Thanks Deda.


----------

